# Dry Christmas?



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

I've just realised that there will be a religious holiday on 24th December this year. Does this mean it will be dry until sunset on Christmas Eve or the big day itself?

Normally I wouldn't be that bothered as we usually have the dinner at home (we make sure the Barracuda run is done in advance) but my parents are visiting over the festive period and we were planning on taking them out on Christmas Day.

If it is dry I'll have to pluck up the courage to tell them. Not looking forward to that conversation


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What holiday?

The only holidays in December this year is 2 -3 December for National Day and when half of affluent expat Dubai will be in the Maldives.

UAE public holidays for 2015 announced by Abu Dhabi government | The National





Made in Sheffield said:


> I've just realised that there will be a religious holiday on 24th December this year. Does this mean it will be dry until sunset on Christmas Eve or the big day itself?
> 
> Normally I wouldn't be that bothered as we usually have the dinner at home (we make sure the Barracuda run is done in advance) but my parents are visiting over the festive period and we were planning on taking them out on Christmas Day.
> 
> If it is dry I'll have to pluck up the courage to tell them. Not looking forward to that conversation


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

I've read that it's going to be the Prophet's birthday.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

It appears he has 2 birthdays this year...
Mouloud (The Prophet's Birthday) in United Arab Emirates


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, the UAE doesn't turn away the tourist dollar. When I first came her Ramadan was over Christmas, "Special dispensation" was given to hotels/bars for the "Holiday". You gotta remember that Emiratis own the hotels etc, and won't want to lose out on the cash.

As ever here, the $ is king.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it, the UAE doesn't turn away the tourist dollar. When I first came her Ramadan was over Christmas, "Special dispensation" was given to hotels/bars for the "Holiday". You gotta remember that Emiratis own the hotels etc, and won't want to lose out on the cash.
> 
> As ever here, the $ is king.


I'm hoping that will be the case.

Most hotels start advertising their Christmas brunches around the end of August. I wonder if they'll include a teeny weeny disclaimer saying that booze may not be available as nobody will know for definite til a couple of days before the event


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It wouldn't be the first time they've moved a national holiday for the sake of making a buck. Too much money to be made.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If the holiday falls on the Thursday, it will be dry from sunset on 23rd to sunset on 24th. You can breathe easy ...well, as long as it does fall on that day of course


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If the holiday falls on the Thursday, it will be dry from sunset on 23rd to sunset on 24th. You can breathe easy ...well, as long as it does fall on that day of course


What she said.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am doing a dry Ramadan - not for any religious reasons. Because I can't be arsed with the hassle of being drunk in Ramadan


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Bit sad to be worrying about having alcohol on a given day in six months' time.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SirReg said:


> Bit sad to be worrying about having alcohol on a given day in six months' time.


I don't think so - if it was your birthday or anniversary (should you be married) then I can imagine you being appreciative of someone else's concern if it was all for your benefit.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Some people don't need alcohol to have a good time.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Despite the flag next to your name you're not from the UK, are you?

If you were you would know it is perfectly valid to ask whether alcohol would be available on a major holiday that traditionally involves an elaborate meal and social events. 

I'm glad that you don't need alcohol to have a good time. But that is not what we are discussing. 



SirReg said:


> Some people don't need alcohol to have a good time.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Talking about Christmas and UAE - It was so weird hearing Christmas songs whilst it was 30 degrees, and santa clause in shopping malls.

Christmas didn't feel right here, any way my plan is to go back to UK for Xmas, didn't like it here.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I find Christmas here is usually pretty good, but last year was rather warm I admit. I like taking 2 weeks or so off over the new year and enjoying the decent weather here anyway.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

SirReg said:


> Bit sad to be worrying about having alcohol on a given day in six months' time.


No, I'm not 'sad' at all.

Before we moved over here we used to go to my parents house every Christmas. My dad and husband used to go to our local WMC and have a couple of pints while me and mum had a glass of wine or two as we prepared the dinner. Old fashioned? Yes, but it's what we always did. A tradition if you will.

It's my favourite time of the year and will be even more special this year because I will get to spend it with the folks. 

It's not just a 'given day'. It's Christmaaas and I can't bloomin wait!!! 

Ps. Sorry for starting this thread in the middle of Summer


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Made in Sheffield said:


> No, I'm not 'sad' at all.
> 
> Before we moved over here we used to go to my parents house every Christmas. My dad and husband used to go to our local WMC and have a couple of pints while me and mum had a glass of wine or two as we prepared the dinner. Old fashioned? Yes, but it's what we always did. A tradition if you will.
> 
> ...


I miss the 2 weeks off we have in construction


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

iggles said:


> I miss the 2 weeks off we have in construction


I agree with you, it doesn't feel the same but we can't afford the rip off airfare to go home.

I miss going into work on Christmas Eve, ordering bacon butties, sharing a bottle of wine then leaving the office at 11.30am. Shutdown for a week then not back til 2nd Jan. Oh well *sighs*


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Made in Sheffield said:


> I agree with you, it doesn't feel the same but we can't afford the rip off airfare to go home.
> 
> I miss going into work on Christmas Eve, ordering bacon butties, sharing a bottle of wine then leaving the office at 11.30am. Shutdown for a week then not back til 2nd Jan. Oh well *sighs*


Then there's the Christmas parties, the ill advised grope with someone you don't really like and photocopying your backside for a laugh.

The halcyon days of The City.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Then there's the Christmas parties, the ill advised grope with someone you don't really like and photocopying your backside for a laugh.
> 
> The halcyon days of The City.


Aaah, the office do's. 

They were great, especially when it was all paid for including the bar. 
We were always given 7 vouchers each to use for drinks, ****, even cigars. Cue everyone at the photocopier duplicating the vouchers, even the managers. 

Those were the days


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Made in Sheffield said:


> I agree with you, it doesn't feel the same but we can't afford the rip off airfare to go home.
> 
> I miss going into work on Christmas Eve, ordering bacon butties, sharing a bottle of wine then leaving the office at 11.30am. Shutdown for a week then not back til 2nd Jan. Oh well *sighs*


I am saving my one flight home for that trip  

i am a spoil sport, i have never gone to a Xmas Office Party. I don't like socializing with work colleagues out side of work.

True translation "I hate them all and don't want to spend any time with them"

Even truer translation: "I am a bad drunk and will tell everyone to go F them selves"

haha


----------

